# PC won't turn on at all.



## dawny09 (Jul 29, 2016)

CPU: Intel i3-6100
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H110M-A (rev 1.0)
PSU: Seasonic M12II 620W EVO
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V 8GB (2x4GB) 2133mhz
Case: Corsair 100R (windowed edition)

This is my first build and when I tried powering it on, nothing happened. No LED light turned on on the motherboard (if there is any), PSU, CPU, and case fans did not spin.

I tried to short the motherboard to turn on, but nothing happened still. I tried to short it in the case.

While I was screwing down the motherboard, the screws kept dropping on the board since I don't have a magnetic screwdriver. I don't know if this could cause any issues.

I did almost everything that I could find to answer my problem. I double checked if I installed the CPU correctly, CPU fan header is plugged in, 4 pin CPU connector is plugged in as well as the 24 pin to power the motherboard. All connectors are plugged into their correct spots. PSU power cable is plugged in, power switch is set to On.

The PC did turn on once for a second before turning back off. After that, there hasn't been anything I could do to fix it.

I haven't tried to fix the standoffs on the case. My motherboard has 6 holes, 4 of the standoffs were already pre-installed into the case. Should I try to reinstall the standoffs that I installed myself?

The only things that I can think of that's causing the PC to not turn on are the standoffs, motherboard was DOA, CPU sockets bent(? please check the pictures and let me know if they are bent or not since I don't have any experience), PSU is bad.

Are the pins on the socket bent?
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## dawny09 (Jul 29, 2016)

Reinstalled the standoffs, and the problem is still there. When I try to remove the plugs on the motherboard (24 pin or 4 pin CPU), there is a clicking sound which I believe is coming from the motherboard. Before reinstalling the standoffs, when I tugged on the 4 pin, there was clicking. Now, after reinstalling, when I tug on the 24 pin, there is a clicking sound. The clicking sound only occurred on those two plugs.

Does this have anything to do with the problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Start with the bench testing sticky at the top of the page.

After it's working outside the case, then you can worry about any case specific or other issues.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html
Above is the bench testing page.....nothing looks wrong with cpu but honestly in a picture that would be extremely hard to see.


----------



## dawny09 (Jul 29, 2016)

I tried testing the motherboard out of the case with every cable plugged into the right places. Tried to short the power switch on the motherboard with a screwdriver... still nothing happens. CPU fan and PSU fan don't spin at all, no LED lights turn on (unsure if there are any on my motherboard), and I don't know if there are any beeps to indicate any errors since I don't have a case speaker.

I will buy a PSU tester and a case speaker, to help me find what the problem is. If I find that the PSU is good and working, could it be the motherboard that is bad?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

By the time you get to the end of the bench test, about all that is connected is the motherboard w/cpu + HSF and the power supply. If it still doesn't try to boot, one of those three is at fault. Typically it's the power supply or motherboard.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with Jim. PSU is a Seasonic which has to be good so it almost has to be motherboard. But it could still easily be ram. I used GSkill ram for years without incident but lately I have been having bad luck with it.


----------

